

Failure and the Liberal Arts - bgray
http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2011-06.html#e2011-06-17T12_28_19.htm

======
joebadmo
I was a Comparative Literature major specifically because it allowed me to
take the broadest range of courses. I studied everything from critical theory
to linguistics (which led me to a ling minor) to art history to epic oral
poetic tradition.

I would have loved to have taken more than the intro CS courses, but they were
restricted to majors only. Same with many journalism courses, art/photography
courses, etc.

I think it's really unfortunate considering many emerging fields consist, as
TFA suggests, in the intersections of current fields. HCI, for example, isn't
just about engineering. It certainly looks as the the future of journalism is
going to be as much about data manipulation as it is about traditional
journalistic methods.

